

A Different Way to Write - frankienwafili
http://blog.couchwriter.com/articles/a-different-way-to-write/

======
dragonwriter
I don't understand what the author thinks of as "traditional writing" since
what is described as "piece writing" is pretty much how I learned _traditional
writing_ in school (copyediting is a distinct activity from writing, and
revising isn't as much reworking an existing piece as writing a new piece with
a similar intent to an existing piece drawing on the experience of having
written the earlier piece -- and possibly incorporating some of the component
pieces included in that existing piece.)

Also: lower case letters exist for a reason. All caps may be okay for
headlines sometimes, but its not okay for paragraphs of body text.

~~~
frankienwafili
Hey dragonwriter. I think that I did a poor job of explaining what I meant by
'traditional writing'. I consider the traditional writing process to be a
mashup of writing and editing, whereas piece writing allows you to focus on
just writing.

Agreed.. But I read somewhere that the occasional all caps in an iTunes
description can help people figure out what your app actually does, so I broke
convention :p

~~~
dllthomas
FWIW, I've often heard admonishments to refrain from editing while working on
a first draft.

------
cubelyio
Indeed. Traditional writing is hard. I like the idea of Piece Writing. Also I
found a little bug on your blog. When you click the title. Instead of
redirecting you to the main website it sends you to localhost:8080

~~~
frankienwafili
Ah thanks for that find. Must have overlooked that when I quickly put it up
this morning. Ty!

